# Tevii s480 Bild & Ton ruckelt



## Bruecky (14. Februar 2011)

Hi @ all,

mein Papa hat sich jetzt für seinen PC die Tevii s480 TV-Karte gekauft und das Bild ruckelt jetzt so im 15 sek-Takt immer wieder und auch der Ton hat  immer wieder Aussetzer.
Die neuesten Treiber sind installiert.

Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser TV-Karte gemacht???

Was meint ihr:
 - Sollen wir die Karte zurückschicken (Wenn Ja welche Dual-TV-Karte ist zu empfehlen???)
 - Oder sollen wir noch warten bis neue Treiber rauskommen (die Karte gibts ja noch nich sooo lange)

Link zur Karte: TeVii S480 DVB-S2 Dual PCIe 1x low profile | hoh.de


Lg Brücky


----------



## Bruecky (17. Februar 2011)

hat denn niemand schon irgendwelche erfahrungen genacht???

nöchstpreis für eine neu ist übrigens 100€

Brücky


----------

